# Kikopup training seminar



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

One of my favourite trainers, Emily Larlham (better known as Kikopup on Youtube), has come out with a video of a multi-day seminar.

101 Ways To Think Outside The Box (Emily Larlham)

At much cost and hassle (to get it to the UK), I've bought it, and would recommend highly. She's such a fantastic, intuitive trainer, and has a wealth of good ideas. Interestingly, she's MUCH better communicating with the dogs than the people :smile:. It's not a terribly professional production, but well worth it (9 hours!). I bought it both because I like her work, and to show appreciation for the hundreds of hours of free training vids she has posted on Youtube.


----------

